# zinsser bulls eye 2



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Hmm, I can't find a data sheet either. The biggest difference I see between it and the regular Buls Eye is it's rated for exterior application. The original Buls Eye water based is interior only. 

The regular isn't quite as beefy as 123. Less stain blocking power for instance, and it doesn't seal as well.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

If it's cheaper, there's a reason. Don't think these companies are doing you any favors and giving profit away.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Hmm, I can't find a data sheet either. The biggest difference I see between it and the regular Buls Eye is it's rated for exterior application. The original Buls Eye water based is interior only.
> 
> The regular isn't quite as beefy as 123. Less stain blocking power for instance, and it doesn't seal as well.



123 is exterior rated too










I'll have to see what zinsser says.

who knows, maybe Lowes got a bulk deal contract with zinsser.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

pman6 said:


> 123 is exterior rated too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking of the regular Bulls Eye, not the 123. I assume this new stuff is an improvement on that.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of the regular Bulls Eye, not the 123. I assume this new stuff is an improvement on that.



sounds like an improvement to regular bullseye.

klaatu is right. No free lunch.

I got a response from Zinsser.

Bullseye 2 difference = not rust inhibitor, doesn't inhibit mold/mildew, and dries to flat finish.

123 is the opposite, and dries to satin finish.


I'll stick to 2gal buckets of 123.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

pman6 said:


> sounds like an improvement to regular bullseye.
> 
> klaatu is right. No free lunch.
> 
> ...


Good info.:thumbsup:

I'll stick with my 5 gallon buckets of 123. :biggrin:


----------

